
Fujifilm X-T4 announced with in-body image stabilization and flip-out screen - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/26/21151718/fujifilm-xt4-announced-specs-pricing-ibis-stabilization-vlogging
======
4x5-Guy
Looks like a nice camera. I might have to consider getting one when they get
out in full production. Probably mid-summer.

